# Elavil/Amitriptyline dose increase?



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, I'm male 21 I was put on Amitriptyline for IBS-D Pain which was constant and all day. started on 10mg then up to 20mg.... worked great for 2 and a half weeks. Then the night i increased to 30 mg i had a meal out which was just flame grilled chicken breast and salad which is food i consider safe for my IBS. The next day i had the cramps and pain again.... after two days i went back down to 20mg to no avail, so i though maybe i had become tolerant to it? I upped the dose to 40mg and i seemed better then the previous days so i then upped the dose again to 50mg (which the doctor recommended anyway) this is my first day on 50 mg and i still feel in pain. How long should i wait for change? Should i up the dose to 75?. Thanks any help would be good


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I think your Dr might be best to guide you on if, how and when to increase the dose.


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

BQ said:


> I think your Dr might be best to guide you on if, how and when to increase the dose.


Yeah i know







I was just hoping somebody had some expirence with the drug I have an appointment tomorrow.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Maybe the salad,if it contained green vegetables,could have triggered your symptoms?


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

jmc09 said:


> Maybe the salad,if it contained green vegetables,could have triggered your symptoms?


Maybe buts its been a week now since i eat the salad. Still really bad despite taking 50mg of amitriptyline for 2 days I just hope it's just takeing a while to build up in my system


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

jmc09 said:


> Maybe the salad,if it contained green vegetables,could have triggered your symptoms?


Maybe buts its been a week now since i eat the salad. Still really bad despite taking 50mg of amitriptyline for 2 days I just hope it's just takeing a while to build up in my system


----------



## Countrybumpkin89 (Dec 4, 2011)

I used to take 50mg of amytriptyline, it helped for a few months (originally at 10mg then upping the dose)...when i started taking it i was hoping it would be a magical cure but at best it only helped alleviate some of the problems...i would really urge you not to up the dose to 75mg (just basing this on my own experience as obviously im not a doctor), if its not working now it wont work at 75mg either, considering that the standard for ibs is 10mg...the higher you go the more sideeffects psychologically and physically...sadly it doesnt work for everyone...but perhaps if youve only been taking it for a few weeks you should hold out a bit longer as it can actually take a few weeks for any positive effects to shine through...like most remedies it often doesnt provide instant relief...best of luck xx


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

Countrybumpkin89 said:


> I used to take 50mg of amytriptyline, it helped for a few months (originally at 10mg then upping the dose)...when i started taking it i was hoping it would be a magical cure but at best it only helped alleviate some of the problems...i would really urge you not to up the dose to 75mg (just basing this on my own experience as obviously im not a doctor), if its not working now it wont work at 75mg either, considering that the standard for ibs is 10mg...the higher you go the more sideeffects psychologically and physically...sadly it doesnt work for everyone...but perhaps if youve only been taking it for a few weeks you should hold out a bit longer as it can actually take a few weeks for any positive effects to shine through...like most remedies it often doesnt provide instant relief...best of luck xx


thanks i pray it will work again eventually. So your stopped working to? was you taking it for pain?


----------



## Countrybumpkin89 (Dec 4, 2011)

I was mainly taking it for the D. It was initially quite helpful but this didnt last after a while and i started having blackouts when i upped the dose (not to put you off, i think i just had a really unusual reaction, lols) I hope it starts helping you more xx


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

Countrybumpkin89 said:


> I was mainly taking it for the D. It was initially quite helpful but this didnt last after a while and i started having blackouts when i upped the dose (not to put you off, i think i just had a really unusual reaction, lols) I hope it starts helping you more xx


Oh i see, what dose did you up it to?....thanks anyway


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

How did you get on today?


leebe20 said:


> Oh i see, what dose did you up it to?....thanks anyway


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

cw_2009 said:


> How did you get on today?


Hi, Not bad thanks. The doctor said to stick on the antidepressants I'm taking for a few more weeks to see if they settle down in my system and work again. Still rather crampy and sore today







but I have to stay positive. Seeing a GI specialist in a few weeks hopefully they can help.







How was your day?


----------



## Shawna-one (Jan 30, 2011)

I at one time took 50 mgs. of Tofranil which I believe is the generic Imipramine. This was very constipating for me and I took it for a year. I was going through a lot of stress and was recommended to a psychiatrist (a very good one) after being under the care of an Internist and a GI doctor. He put me on 50 mg. of Tofranil, and within days I was so constipated I was afraid I would die. But, it relieved my gut pain which I had been suffering all day long for several months. I later read in an IBS article that the old anti-depressants called "tricyclic anti-depressants" are wonderful for IBS. I know Tofranil was for me, and I've tried the lower doses but they don't work well for me. How to deal with the constipation is a different story. My solution was to eat a green pear each night about 8PM, and take a stool softener.


----------



## Shawna-one (Jan 30, 2011)

leebe20 said:


> Hi, Not bad thanks. The doctor said to stick on the antidepressants I'm taking for a few more weeks to see if they settle down in my system and work again. Still rather crampy and sore today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stick with your anti-depressants. It took me a couple weeks of 50mgs Tofranil, and anti-anxiety meds. to get relief. I'm old and I've tried just about everything, (none of which works for the D.) except the anti-depressant Tofranil or a strong pain killer.


----------



## Shawna-one (Jan 30, 2011)

I forgot to mention in my other post, that my MD/family doctor told me to stay away from lettuce and pepper. He said they are the two main culprits. I find if I eat salad out it bothers me more than if I make it myself. I cannot have a tiny speck of Jalapeno pepper, it will set me off with horrible cramps and diarrhea. Red pepper flakes - set me off. I can eat a small amount of finely ground black pepper. Bell peppers I can eat with no problem. I love salad too but now I make my salad with no lettuce. I use avocado, chopped tomato, cucumber, bell pepper. If I want chef salad, I add a boiled egg chopped up and some 98% fat free ham or turkey breast. Do watch the lettuce - please.


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

Shawna-one said:


> I at one time took 50 mgs. of Tofranil which I believe is the generic Imipramine. This was very constipating for me and I took it for a year. I was going through a lot of stress and was recommended to a psychiatrist (a very good one) after being under the care of an Internist and a GI doctor. He put me on 50 mg. of Tofranil, and within days I was so constipated I was afraid I would die. But, it relieved my gut pain which I had been suffering all day long for several months. I later read in an IBS article that the old anti-depressants called "tricyclic anti-depressants" are wonderful for IBS. I know Tofranil was for me, and I've tried the lower doses but they don't work well for me. How to deal with the constipation is a different story. My solution was to eat a green pear each night about 8PM, and take a stool softener.


Oh thank you! you have been most helpful and have given me some hope! What other anti-anxiety meds where you taking apart from the tofranil?? I know Imipramine (Tofranil) and amitriptyline (Elavil) are very closely related antidepressants so i will give it a few more weeks and pray. No more lettuce for me again! I also find bell peppers and cucumber safe, Thanks again x


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

I've done the helpforibsdiet.com for *ibs-d *for 14 yrs., but now that I've added the Elavil 10 mg (taken at night) with daily peppermint caps and soluble fiber still, the pain is minimal. I might up the Elavil to 25 mg. like my GP wanted to. You have to eat some soluble fiber (I do the non fermentable methylcellulose caplets, YES for IBS-D *regulation) *and soluble foods at the beginning of the meal and eat *small* salads w low fat dressing last. No high fat at beginning of meal (or day), and lean poultry or fish, peeled de-seeded (insoluble part) vegetables and fruits. It's not just the what, but how you eat. Colons need the solubles to fill up and grab onto to buffer spasming. Solubles weight through you with water to help of course, insolubles stimulate through you more, too much and at the wrong time can spasm. I drink at least 6 cups of water/day not including milk and teas etc.







More constipated situations need more water (and insolubles toward the end of the day more so). Makes good sense in my experience and in reading about others.


----------

